# Tools

## fedeliallalinea

analizzatore del log di emerge

Descrizione: genlop is a small perl script which shows you, in a nice and coloured output, useful informations about your previously emerged packages by looking into /var/log/emerge.log.

Autore: Giorgio

Note: stabile, attualmente il tool si trova nel portage tree e si chiama genlop

Gekit

Descrizione: a.k.a Gechi's Gentoo Toolkit, un set di tool per l'amministrazione di portage

Autore: vari

Note: in fase di test e sviluppo

DepCleaner

Descrizione: E' un wrapper per emerge depclean, in piu controlla le dipendenze e il loro stato, le include eventualmente nel file world, e ripulisce i file temporanei di portage.

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: code freeze, presente anche in gekit

EbuildCopy

Descrizione: Questo script risponde a un'esigenza che mi capita spesso di avere, ovvero quella di forgiare una versione variata di un pacchetto che sta in portage. 

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: in sviluppo, presente anche in gekit

EbuildSwitcher

Descrizione: questo script scanna la directory di portage per ebuild vecchi di X giorni, li salva nella dir di overlay di modo tale che non vadano sovrascritti da emerge sync. 

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: in sviluppo (fermo), presente anche in gekit

Glsa-Report

Descrizione: Questo script manda una notifica a una mail specificata quando viene rilasciata una advisory che influenza (potenzialmente) la sicurezza del sistema.

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: stabile, presente anche in gekit

Gufo: Come mi ti organizzo la ricompilazione con nuove flags

Descrizione: se per caso dovete ricompilare tutto il sistema ma non volete impazzire, Gufo fa al caso vostro. 

Autore: neon_it

Note: stabile, presente anche in gekit

Qmerge

Descrizione: alias emerge -UDav world.

Autore: xchris

Note: fermo (in attesa di feedback), presente anche in gekit

snapToo

Descrizione: Visto che al momento rimuovere pacchetti inutilizzati non e' la cosa + semplice che ci sia in gentoo mi sono detto: "perche' non fare un tool stupido che puo' essere d'aiuto senza provocare traumi?" 

Autore: xchris

Note: planning - alpha, presente anche in gekit

Sync-Overlays

Descrizione:  uno script per gli smanettoni come me (e chi usa ~x86 pesantemente): questo fa un sync verso il tree di portage principale, verso breakmygentoo, verso un overlay di un certo robmoss2k che contiene molte fix per gcc 3.4, e verso 1 ebuild di uno script di configurazione wireless che uso e che viene aggiornato spesso.

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: stabile, presente anche in gekit

usetool

Descrizione: usetool serve per fare delle ricerche sui pacchetti installati per determinate useflag.

Autore: xchris

Note: in sviluppo, presente anche in gekit

viewcl

Descrizione: Serve per visualizzare i changelog senza doverlo fare a mano

Autore: _sys/sid

Note: in sviluppo/stabile, presente anche in gekit

Utility non in portage

Descrizione: Una lista di script per portage non presenti nel portage tree.

Autore: vari

Note: non catalogabile riferisi alle vare home page, in inglese

Editare grub.conf da shell

Descrizione: scriptino in python per mettere a chiunque e con facilità di editare il proprio grub.conf direttamente da shell.

Autore: Cagnulein

Note: stabile (credo)

gensplash - GeCHI theme

Descrizione: il tema dei gechi per gensplash (successore di bootsplash)

Autore: Peach

Note: stabile (se si puo' dire  :Very Happy: )

x vedere pkg injected

Descrizione: per trovare i pacchetti iniettati. 

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: stabile

efetch

Descrizione: da usare per scaricare i pacchetti in base alla loro dimensione.

Autore: morellik

Note: stabile (credo)

docsync

Descrizione: Per avere sempre aggiornato e in locale la documentazione italiana.

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in fase di test e di sviluppo

unclepine

Descrizione: emerge -C non toglie le dipendenze che non vengono piu' usate, nessun problema unclepine lo fa al posto di emerge

Autore: xchris

Note: sperimentale

Bugzilla

Descrizione: Ecco uno script per controllare l'esistenza di bugs aperti prima di fare aggiornamenti di sistemi Gentoo. 

Autore: morellik

Note: in fase di test ma abbastanza stabile

checkintegrity

Descrizione:  Serve per fare un check di tutto il sistema per verificare se vi mancano dei file che dovrebbero esserci perche' emersi. 

Autore: xchris

Note: in fase di test

Script init per cambiare priorita' a X processi @boot

Descrizione: I was involved in creating a metod to renice some processes which do not respond interactively (without using a scheduler).

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: non lo so  :Razz: , in inglese

bininfo

Descrizione:  elenchera' "use" utilizzate e altri parametri come cflags,chost.. dei pacchetti binari

Autore: xchris

Note: in fase di test

addkeywords

Descrizione:  volete mergiare kde o gnome instabili ma non avete voglia di aggiungere a mano le dipendenze in /etc/portage/package.keywords? Questo e' il tool che fa per voi

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in fase di test

emesg

Descrizione:  mai capitato di perdere un messaggio importante durante la compilazione dei pacchetti. Beh a me si e andarmi a leggere gli einfo a mano dei vari ebuild non e' bello. Questo script aiuta a tenere traccia dei messaggi

Autore: morellik

Note: da testare

Md5Check

Descrizione:  Specificato un pacchetto (in realta' un pattern che matchera' alla meglio) riporta quali file sono cambiati e quali no ed eventualemte riporta l'md5 per ogni file. 

Autore: xchris

Note: in fase di test

Eliminare quello che si ha su CD...

Descrizione:  Ho fatto un piccolo script in python (per me' molto utile) che elimina da una cartella quello che e' contenuto in un altra cartella. 

Autore: _sys/sid

Note: in fase di test

distdir-pruner

Descrizione:  In pratica fa lo stesso lavoro dello script di _sys/sid ma e' maggiormente integrato, nella fattispecie, nell'infrastruttura di Gentoo ed ha qualche figatina-eye-candy emerge-like colorata che ci piacciono tanto

Autore: Panda

Note: in fase di test

portage-bashrc: compilare in tmpfs. Versione originale

Descrizione:  Come modificare emerge per automontare la dir temporanea di portage in ram, o nel caso specifico in tmpfs

Questa è la versione originale. Ne esiste una modificata e migliorata qui sotto

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

portage-bashrc-ng: compilare in tmpfs. Versione aggiornata

Descrizione:  Come modificare emerge per automontare la dir temporanea di portage in ram, o nel caso specifico in tmpfs

Questa è la versione migliorata rispetto all'originale.

Autore: Ferdinando

----------

